

Why Teaching Everyone to Code Is Delusional - dhimant
http://singularityhub.com/2014/12/28/future-of-work-part-ii-why-teaching-everyone-to-code-is-delusional/

======
angdis
By "everyone" he is specifically talking about impoverished, profoundly under-
resourced educational systems in third world countries.

Computer science topics and digital literacy are certainly part of a well-
rounded education. In some contexts however, reading, writing, and arithmetic
are the things that are desperately needed. This is true in many places were
educational systems are failing (in the third world and in parts of the USA).

The other stuff (computer topics) should be introduced only when the basics
are being covered, otherwise it is a waste of time.

------
jacquesm
Articles like these remind me of certain groups claiming that teaching
everybody to read and write was wrong.

